# SE I exam no exact match to the answer



## aloha (Oct 29, 2008)

there are many questions I cant find exact match answers on SE I exam. Anybody has the same feeling? for eample my answer:400kips, have to select the nearst: 405 kips?


----------



## ARLORD (Oct 29, 2008)

Yes they do that on purpose, to mess with your mind during the exam.


----------



## aloha (Oct 29, 2008)

aloha said:


> there are many questions I cant find exact match answers on SE I exam. Anybody has the same feeling? for eample my answer:400kips, have to select the nearst: 405 kips?



if not legal, please delete the post.


----------

